

Too soon?  Simple .js snippet let's you know when it's ok to joke about 9/11 - armored
http://jsfiddle.net/Contra/x7Hs6/

======
instakill
Clever, but ironic that yesterday was the decade anniversary and that was not
accounted for.

~~~
armored
Yeah, also I think that instead of number of casualties the amount of news
coverage is the more important factor.

